

Twitter: Kill the Suggested Users Page - buckpost
http://www.twitterrati.com/2009/03/12/twitter-kill-the-suggested-users-page/

======
brk
I agree, this "feature" is horrendous. When I saw someone (forget who, the
Mahalo guy?) offering to PAY $250K to be on the suggested people page I just
about dropped Twitter altogether.

If you look closely, you can see a growing trend AGAINST the "social media"
corporate blog SEO follow-me trend. Savvy users (the kind marketers like to
attract "eyeballs" from) are growing ever weary of every Internet trend being
whored out for marketing.

Twitter appears to be experimenting with a lot of business models. This one is
a good way for Twitter to become a collection of "social media experts" all
stroking each other...

